# How many females can I keep together



## kaza0102 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have 3 females and hoping to add two more. I've just been told us need at least 100litre tank &#55357;&#56883; Seems a bit large for just a few fish. I was told they will fight like mad and a larger tank is better. Is this the case I was hoping to house them in a smaller tank like 30-50 litres

The 3 I have bought but don't have just yet so need info to get a follow a tank set up


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Absolute minimum tank size is 10 gallons (that's about 40 liters). 20-30 liters is WAY too small. You should never have less than 5 females in a sorority and that's about the max number for a 10 gallon. If you have larger tanks you can have more girls, but they will fight for the first 2 weeks you have them together. From the sounds of things you don't have adequate housing for a sorority. A tank should look something like the photo I have attached, a lot of plant cover and hides on the bottom. They need the space to be able to get away from each other and to have their own territories in the shared space. You also need to have a breeder box or net that you can isolate problem/overly aggressive fish in. There is a sticky about it that I'll add a link to... but those are the basics.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123796

Also the tank above is my sorority and I use silk plants. Many people would suggest live plants instead and would also say no sorority should be in less than 15 gallons.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

One. You can keep one female betta together.
Sororities are stressful, on you, on the fish. 
Bettas evolved as solitary, highly territorial fish. If you're prepared to watch them 24-7, treat torn fins, watch while one or two wither and die while hiding from stress and go through constant bickering and fighting then yeah, go ahead with a sorority.
I did. I have been keeping bettas off and on for 40 years. Mine lasted about three months and now i have a dozen tanks from separating the ones that were too dominant or got too badly injured to stay in the sorority.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

If you can read through this thread and still want a sorority then go ahead

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=671610


----------



## kaza0102 (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh god !!! Lol 
I had a 70litre tank I just cleaned out there thinking I'd no use for it lol it had all the plants hidy holes etc. So I could use that I guess but by the sounds of it a sorority isn't the way to go I don't want to stress the poor things and have them all fighting.btotally confused as to what to do now &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

You might want to check out the mamaj journal thread. She's started up a sorority tank and it's quite informative- and amusing in parts. You might find it helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

kaza0102 said:


> Oh god !!! Lol
> I had a 70litre tank I just cleaned out there thinking I'd no use for it lol it had all the plants hidy holes etc. So I could use that I guess but by the sounds of it a sorority isn't the way to go I don't want to stress the poor things and have them all fighting.btotally confused as to what to do now ��


Well if you still want to set up one - and you sound like you do - then do know that nobody is saying you're a bad person. But you can't start one without knowing, understanding, and preparing yourself for all the risks involved. Just remember that a sorority is for our pleasure, not theirs.


----------



## kaza0102 (Mar 13, 2016)

A good point well put Olivia thank you


----------

